# Questions about yaks



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Went inshore fishing this week with our boat (offshore to rough 6 to 10 footers) our boat can only be in about 2 feet of water and at that its still tough. So I wanna get a yak, a short one hopefully that I can put up on our bow and when we get to our spot I can throw it in and fish shallower and closer to shore. Any suggestions and need something reletively cheap.

Chris


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

There are several small kayaks on the market. You can get a small kayak from Sports authority, Dick's, BPS. These will be cheap and can be fished from.
Take a look at the Tarpon 120 and use it to compare the other kayaks to.
Also look at the weight capacity of the kayaks (don't know your height and weight).
If you want to stand up and sight cast you may need a bigger kayak.

Most kayak fisherman perfer a kayak in the 13' to 16' range but since you want to mother boat the kayaks you will need something in the 8' to 12' range. 
Two web sites with good product reviews are:
www.paddling.net
www.kayakfishingstuff.com

Good luck with your selection.
Robert


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm about 5'8" and around 130lbs. and how much is the cheap ones at bps, authority, etc.

Chris


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

My suggestion would be a Wilderness Systems Ripper. 8' sit on top kayak, 30" wide so very stable. Or a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100. 10' sit on top. The Ripper is about $350 and the Tarpon 100 is about $550. Plus a paddle, paddling PFD, rod holder, etc.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Chris,

I would recomend either a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 10, 12, or an Ocean Kayak Caper or Scrambler.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

do you guys have the website for the wilderness systems company?

Chris


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Cheap one's from BPS and others start around $300.

www.wildernesssystems.com


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Wilderness Systems 100 is the boat for you. Same as the bigger 120 or 140. Just smaller. Check that one out.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

pond fisher, check out www.kayakfishingstuff.com

they are selling off their demos and WS Ripper is on sale. check the classified section for a listing called 'demo'

"WS Ripper - blue. 2 rear flush mounts. $299 including paddle. Great kids kayak. "


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

http://www.sportsauthority.com/prod...Id=2072181&cp=864233.694713&parentPage=family

What about this don't shoot this down and remeber I just need it to get shallower on the flats and some freshwater pond fishing.

Chris


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

and sea salt where can you find the ripper for 299. I was looking at that one when on the ws site then looked for prices and the cheapest I found was 350+shipping. Will a kayak store around here have the WS brand (is a widespread brand).

Chris


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

pfisher, go to www.kayakfishingstuff.com and find the phone number and give Jon and Joey a call. Just ask them about the WS Ripper Demo on sale.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

The Pelican storm will work. Anything will work. 
Just a few thoughts. 1 Sit in kayaks are harder to get into from a boat, dock or waist deep water. 2 where are you going to keep any fish that you want to keep (sharks and/or gators)? 3 Is there enough room for your tackle box?
Alot of sit on top kayaks have areas for tackle and fish. They are also much easier to get onto.

Robert


----------

